# How do I open the bonnet on a Burstner Elegance i821G?



## Welshiron (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had the Elegance for 7 months or so and have never opened the bonnet. As we're setting off for France tomorrow, I thought I'd check the oil and top up the screen wash but fell over at the first hurdle. I can't find a bonnet catch around the dashboard which is where the very generic Burstner manual says it's situated. There is a wire loop poking through the front grill but pulling that doesn't seem to work, is this the bonnet catch? If so, which way does the bonnet open, from the bottom up or from the top down? 

Any help much appreciated

TIA


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

A bit generic this one but looks like it might be helpful.

Chapter 4 tells you about the bonnet.

http://www.buerstner.com/fileadmin/buerstner/media/Manuals/I-Modell_2011_EN.pdf

The bonnet should come out towards you and then up, might be worth getting hold by the top and one of the slats and easing it out.

Martin


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Welshiron - have you maneged to open boonet yet? Think you might find a catch in the drivers cab - left hand side - right under and to the side of glove box area - then move bonnet catch hooh - when locking - a firm push down locks the bonnet

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well someone has to ask it so it might as well be me!

Are you saying that you've had that lovely MH for 7 months and not opened the bonnet, even just to look see?

8O

Off to France tomorrow - methinks a crash "Vehicle Familiarisation Course" is how you should spend your day.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not under the glovebox, it's to the left sidevofvthe glovebox on the dash left hand face, sit on the passenger seat and put your hand to the extreme left hand side , you will find it, small catch also needs pulled on the actual bonnet but pull the top of the bonnet out slightly and you will see where it is


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi
> 
> A bit generic this one but looks like it might be helpful.
> 
> ...


on page 45 - figure 26 - on the left under the dashboard; i suspect it will be the same on most Burstner A class Mhs


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope you have managed to get the bonnet open by now. However, we are somewhat puzzled about how you top up the oil, as the cap is located on top of the engine and accessible only be feel. We have checked the oil regularly, and so far it doesn't need attention, but looks like we will have to take it back to the dealer for a top up. The screen wash is also very tricky to get to.

Anyone got any clever tips. Ours is a 2008 Elegance btw.

Paul and Karen


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

On mine, internal bonnet release catch below and left of steering wheel. Pull this. On bonnet, bottom edge left of catch pull towards you, bonnet moves slightly forward and up on a cantilever.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

meakwooders said:


> I hope you have managed to get the bonnet open by now. However, we are somewhat puzzled about how you top up the oil, as the cap is located on top of the engine and accessible only be feel. We have checked the oil regularly, and so far it doesn't need attention, but looks like we will have to take it back to the dealer for a top up. The screen wash is also very tricky to get to.
> 
> Anyone got any clever tips. Ours is a 2008 Elegance btw.
> 
> Paul and Karen


hose for filling up windscreen washer bottle and buy a small jug from halfords with the long moveable spout for the oil, coolant can also be tricky, take the cap off the coolant bottle first and gently tip it on its side whilst over the filler cap. or do same as for oil


----------



## Welshiron (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it was on the left hand side of the dash where the passenger door would meet up to in a conventional Ducato cab. 

Tony, you're right I should have checked before but we've hardly used the van yet and only covered a couple of hundred miles since it was serviced so I wasn't too concerned about oil levels. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Get your Butler to do it, or the chauffeur.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

I am posting on behalf of the chauffeur. No class lines here, lol. The butler wont touch the engine, not in his job description apparently.


----------

